# Help needed with Co2 chamber please



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm going to be making up a Co2 chamber, i will be using a RUB for the purpose. I know i need to get a Co2 cannister (from Halfords) & a regulator (also from Halfords) but can someone please tell me what tubing i need to buy please as i'm not sure on the sizing of it :whistling2:. I know i need one thicker one that attaches to the regulator & a smaller one that will force the air out from the RUB. Can anyone tell me what sizes i need & where to buy it from please?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok i realised that a RUB will leak too much air out the top so i went to "Poundstretcher" & got a small tub with lid. Here it is.... 










Hope this will be suitable, as i won't be culling large amounts to start with i thought i'd get a small tub & can get a bigger one should i ever need it :2thumb:.


----------



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

corny girl said:


> I'm going to be making up a Co2 chamber, i will be using a RUB for the purpose. I know i need to get a Co2 cannister (from Halfords) & a regulator (also from Halfords) but can someone please tell me what tubing i need to buy please as i'm not sure on the sizing of it :whistling2:. I know i need one thicker one that attaches to the regulator & a smaller one that will force the air out from the RUB. Can anyone tell me what sizes i need & where to buy it from please?


 id use about 15mm from your co2 bottle and 5mm from the top of your lid going into the water to let the co2 out,you can get this from tropical fish shop (air tube) also you new box you bought from pound shop dosnt look air tight as it need to be air tight.and yes RUBs are not air tight.you need like a big butty box there normally air tight.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

corny girl said:


> Ok i realised that a RUB will leak too much air out the top so i went to "Poundstretcher" & got a small tub with lid. Here it is....
> 
> image
> 
> Hope this will be suitable, as i won't be culling large amounts to start with i thought i'd get a small tub & can get a bigger one should i ever need it :2thumb:.


That box is fine.
Think of CO2 as invisable water. It's heavier than air and sits at the bottom of the tub just like water would and the other gas's (air) will float on top and spill out through the top. 
It doesn't need to be air tight and you don't need a tube for the gas to escape. Just make one or two small holes in the top to allow the air at the top to escape.

The tube for the CO2 is very thin and, if I remember rightly, comes with the regulator. You just need to make a third hole in the lid to feed the tube in. What ever you do, don't make any holes in the box itself. As I said just keep thinking of CO2 as invisable water and set everything up as if you were filling the box with water.

If your only culling one or two mice get a 2 ltr pop bottle. remove the screw cap and cut the top off at the widest part. Turn this upside down and push it into the top of the bottom of the bottle like a funnel or lid. lift the lid, add mice, put CO2 pipe into the hole where the screw cap was. turn on CO2 slowly and watch the mice go to sleep. Simples

Natrix


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

billyroyal said:


> id use about 15mm from your co2 bottle and 5mm from the top of your lid going into the water to let the co2 out,you can get this from tropical fish shop (air tube) also you new box you bought from pound shop dosnt look air tight as it need to be air tight.and yes RUBs are not air tight.you need like a big butty box there normally air tight.


If you pump CO2 into an air tight box you will cause the mice pain in their ear drums and will probably blow the lid off. There is no need for an air tight container. If it will hold water, it will hold CO2. 

And no need for second pipes releasing air into water, just a hole is all thats needed.

Natrix


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Natrix said:


> That box is fine.
> Think of CO2 as invisable water. It's heavier than air and sits at the bottom of the tub just like water would and the other gas's (air) will float on top and spill out through the top.
> It doesn't need to be air tight and you don't need a tube for the gas to escape. Just make one or two small holes in the top to allow the air at the top to escape.
> 
> ...



Thank you Natrix, that has been exactly what i wanted to know :2thumb:. I couldn't see any hose with the regulator (haven't bought it yet, but looked at them last week). So i make 2 holes in the lid at one end & another hole at the other end which is what i feed the Co2 hose through? I want to get this right as i want them to die quickly but pain free :2thumb:. I will peobably be doing 3-4 rat weaners at a time to start with which is why i got the small tub. I can always get a bigger tub if i need it later when i have more to cull or just do 2 or 3 batches in this one :2thumb:. Thanks again for your help :2thumb:.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

corny girl said:


> i want them to die quickly but pain free.


Actully it works the other way. You feed the gas in slowly so it acts as a sedative. Once they are asleep and don't know whats happening, you increase the gas so that their bodies stop working and they die pain free.

If you pump the gas in to quick it reacts with the body fluids in their noses and eyes and begins to fizz like gas in a pop bottle which has to be uncomfortable if not painful. It is much better to feed the gas in in several small amounts over several minutes rather than in one big blast but you will get the hang of it quiet quickly. 

Just PM me if you need any more help.

Natrix


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Natrix said:


> Actully it works the other way. You feed the gas in slowly so it acts as a sedative. Once they are asleep and don't know whats happening, you increase the gas so that their bodies stop working and they die pain free.
> 
> If you pump the gas in to quick it reacts with the body fluids in their noses and eyes and begins to fizz like gas in a pop bottle which has to be uncomfortable if not painful. It is much better to feed the gas in in several small amounts over several minutes rather than in one big blast but you will get the hang of it quiet quickly.
> 
> ...



Thank you hun, i had heard that you put the gas in slowly then increase once they fall asleep :2thumb:. Yes will PM if i need any more help, thanks once again.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

The place i found tubing the right size was B&Q they have rolls of tube in different sizes,just take your regulator with you to find the right size.
Buy it a little smaller than the nozzle for the regulator then warm the tube in boiling water to soften it then push it on.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bbav said:


> The place i found tubing the right size was B&Q they have rolls of tube in different sizes,just take your regulator with you to find the right size.
> Buy it a little smaller than the nozzle for the regulator then warm the tube in boiling water to soften it then push it on.



Thanks for that tip :2thumb:. Someone else suggested B&Q too so will do that i think :2thumb:.


----------



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

Natrix said:


> If you pump CO2 into an air tight box you will cause the mice pain in their ear drums and will probably blow the lid off. There is no need for an air tight container. If it will hold water, it will hold CO2.
> 
> And no need for second pipes releasing air into water, just a hole is all thats needed.
> 
> Natrix


 surely it needs to be air tight tho otherwaise the gas will escape out the sides and when i said use a air tight box i also said have a tube coming out of the lid into a bottle off water for air to escape.also this thread you say must not be air tight cos you will hurt the mouse but in another thread you say.... "That's why you need an air tight box to contain the gas when killing the mice. Like the gas box a room would need to be air tight" http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/295798-making-co2-chamber-2.html which one is it?? i would like to know my self as i also would not like the mouse to suffer and the one i used to use was air tight and seemed fine. cheers


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

are you not gonna be crying throughout the entire process?!? lolol


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

corny girl said:


> Thanks for that tip :2thumb:. Someone else suggested B&Q too so will do that i think :2thumb:.


Get you regulator first. Some (the ones from halfords) don't have a nozzle they have a hole that you push the pipe into. That's why you have to get the pipe from halfords at the same time as you buy the regulator.

Natrix


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

billyroyal said:


> surely it needs to be air tight tho otherwaise the gas will escape out the sides and when i said use a air tight box i also said have a tube coming out of the lid into a bottle off water for air to escape.also this thread you say must not be air tight cos you will hurt the mouse but in another thread you say.... "That's why you need an air tight box to contain the gas when killing the mice. Like the gas box a room would need to be air tight" http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/295798-making-co2-chamber-2.html which one is it?? i would like to know my self as i also would not like the mouse to suffer and the one i used to use was air tight and seemed fine. cheers


Get a glass and put a couple of CM's of olive oil in it. Place it in the sink to avoid mees and slowly fil the glass with water untill it begins to over flow. Now look at what over flows first. You will find it is the oil from the bottom not the water that went in second.

Now think of CO2 as invisable water and air as invisable oil. Ok perhaps we can say that the box itself has to be air tight as in no holes below lid hight but the lid does not have to fit with an air tight seal and you don't need a pipe going into a bottle of water.

As you pump the CO2 into the container it collects at the bottom (where the mice are) just like the water and displaces the lighter air which floats above just like the oil on water. As the container fills with CO2 the air just like oil stays at the top and escapes either through the hole in the lid or through the gap between the lid and the box. The mice stay at the bottom in the CO2 and nod of gently to sleep.:whistling2:

Natrix


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Natrix said:


> Get you regulator first. Some (the ones from halfords) don't have a nozzle they have a hole that you push the pipe into. That's why you have to get the pipe from halfords at the same time as you buy the regulator.
> 
> Natrix



This is the one from Halfords.... Halfords | SIP Brass Gas Regulator If i bought the Co2 bottle from Halfords can i use any Co2 regulator or does it have to be Halfords own one? If i can use any can you recommend any from ebay (i like ebay :2thumb. Thanks again for your help :2thumb:. Going to sort out the chamber next week as i think i will need it soon.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Murderers!!
JOKING!!


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

corny girl said:


> This is the one from Halfords.... Halfords | SIP Brass Gas Regulator If i bought the Co2 bottle from Halfords can i use any Co2 regulator or does it have to be Halfords own one? If i can use any can you recommend any from ebay (i like ebay :2thumb. Thanks again for your help :2thumb:. Going to sort out the chamber next week as i think i will need it soon.


Different size bottle have different size threads, so your best off getting all the kit from one place. The only other thing would be to buy a bottle and take it along with you to check the thread size. 

Natrix


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

rob2278 said:


> Murderers!!
> JOKING!!


 The bodies buried at the end of my garden were already there when I moved in and have nothing to do with me. 

Oh you mean the mice OOPS:blush:

Natrix


----------

